#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >    ,

## Goblin_Gaga

,  .   ,       ,          () . 
, , , -,    ,      (  - ),       .       ,       ?    ,               ?     ? 
,     5                ,   . 
          .  . 
,    . 
BlackWhite 
  94732278

----------

,   


> 


  ? ,     ...
,

----------


## ochkarick

5  - , -  ? () ...

----------


## Shure

...     ,  ....        " ", ,      " "....  , -....         ...- --,    ....
... ...         !!!
  ... ,   ,  ,        !!!
    ,   ,  ,      "  "   ....    ?
    ?  ... ,   ?...         ....    ,  ... " "....
...   !!!!
     120!!!!

----------

*Shure* .   


> ,





> ... " "....


" ,  ,    " (  / "   ")


> ...   !!!!
>      120!!!!


 200 () !!!!!!!!!!
 ,    300 %?
   ,   -    ,    .

----------


## BUICK

"   ,
-   !
   :
  ;
 ,    !
  ,
   "

    ?  ,   ....  .

----------


## svet

?   ? ?

----------


## ago

---, ,   .  ,  - ,    .   ,   ,   .   .   ,      .   ,     .

----------

-   .      .

----------


## stas

> 


...

----------

,      ......  ?  ?     ?      ? ?    ?
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fosihas

,    .
        .

        .

----------


## Forester

--...  ...  ...    ,    .             ,     ,  ,  ,       .          ,    .    ,     ,     ?   -   ,     ,      ?    ,       ,    ,    ,      ,     ,   .       ,          .    .

----------

*Forester*    !

----------


## Forester

:Wink:  -,          ,    :
1)  -          ,    .
2)  -               ,      .
3)        #, "   ",        ,        .
4)     5     ,      ,           ,     ...
5)       -    .     ,    .
6)  -  ""  ,  : 
"     , -  . -    , ,  ,    .   ,  .    ,   .         ,    .    .    .  -   ,      .  -   .  -   .  -   .    -  .     -        ,    ,     , -      "
7) ,   .

----------

, .....    ,       - ?
   !

----------


## Forester

:Wink:    ,  ,  ,        .

----------


## svet

*Forester* ,  :Smilie:

----------

-  .    50,      40.
   -  .   /,   ,        .

 -       . ,  , .

----------

,         ?

----------


## GERDA

> -  .


  :Frown:

----------


## geniy

> .    .


,     (  )    ,  ...
      -  !   ...

----------

